# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Caracteristicas del brocoli corsario f1-takii

## 19970680

*ESTIMADOS COLEGAS:* LES ENVIO LAS CARACTERISTICAS DEL *BROCOLI CORSARIO F1* DE LA MARCA TAKII DE PROCEDENCIA JAPONESA EN LA CUAL SE ESTA DESARROLLANDO CON MUCHO EXITO EN ESTE AÑO EN EL VALLE DE CANTA. POR OTRO LADO SE DEBE TENER EN CUENTA QUE EL BRÓCOLI EN ESTE AÑO SE HA REGISTRADO UN AUMENTO RÁPIDO EN EL ÁREA SEMBRADA, PRINCIPALMENTE PARA EL MERCADO LOCAL EN FORMATO FRESCO.  EL BROCOLI POR LO GENERAL ES UN CULTIVO TÍPICO DE INVIERNO Y, SI BIEN EXISTEN HÍBRIDOS MEJOR ADAPTADOS A TEMPERATURAS ALTAS, NO SE COMPORTAN MUY BIEN EN VERANO. EN EL CASO DE BROCOLI QUE ESTAMOS PROMOCIONANDO SE COMPORTA TOLERANTEMENTE EN VERANO A COMPARACION CON RESPECTO A LA DE LA COMPETENCIA QUE ES EN ESTE CASO EL BROCOLI PIRATA. CUALQUIER SUGUERENCIA ESTOY PARA SERVIRLO.  *CARACTERISTICAS DEL BROCOLI CORSARIO F1* 
Excelente híbrido para almacenamiento y transporte a grandes distancias, presenta muy buena adaptación a diferentes condiciones climáticas. Cabeza redonda y sólida con pesos de 0,65 a 0,95 kg. Resistente al amarillamiento por Fusarium. Recomendado para mercado fresco y procesamiento.     *FICHA TECNICA*  *PESO:* 0,65-0,95 kg.  *FORMA:* Redonda  *PERMANENCIA EN EL CAMPO:* Buena  *RESISTENCIAS:* Resistencia media a raíz negra, alternaria, resistente a Fusarium Yellows.  *TOLERANCIA:* Calor-frío  *CANTIDAD:* Lata de 100 grs (28000 semillas aprox.)  *ALMACIGO:* 100 a 150 gramos por hectárea.  *DISTANCIAMIENTO ENTRE SURCO( MTS):*0,75 mts.  *DISTANCIAMIENTO ENTRE PLANTA( MTS):* 0,50 mts.  *TRANSPLANTE:* 25.000 a 30.000 plantas por hectárea. 
30 d.d.s  *COSECHA:* a partir de 65 días despues del trasnplante.  *SIEMBRA:* otono-invierno-primavera  *TAMAÑO DE LA PLANTA:* 
ALTURA: 0.7 -1.0 MTS. 
DIAMETRO: 0.6 MTS  *BROTES LATERALES:* NINGUNO  *FORMA DE LA CABEZA:*SEMI -ESFERICA  *TAMAÑO DE GRANO:* fino.  *COLOR DE LA CABEZA:* Verde azulado.  *COMPACTACION:* muy buena  *CONSERVACION EN POSTCOSECHA:* muy buena.  *USOS:* fresco e industria                         Temas similares: PLANTINES DE HORTALIZAS: Brócoli, Pepino, Alcachofa, Espárrago, Páprika, Tomate, etc. Como Sembrar el brocoli Venta de cruciferas: Repollo, coliflor y brocoli - trujillo Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1 Caracteristicas de la cebolla amarilla  de exportacion kioto f1 - takii seed

----------

